# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  A picture of my Tank.(Update)

## nikhilsood1

Hi everyone, here is a link to the picture of my tank back home. My parents are taking care of it and say that it has good growth and no algae. They have been taking care of this tank for the past 2 months.

http://nikhil-sood.magix.net 

Nikhil

----------


## Martin

that looks really good.

too bad it's not possible to enlarge them.

----------


## nikhilsood1

Well Martin here is another photo of the tank. Please click on the link, this is a bigger picture.

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...bum.php&page=9

Thank You
Nikhil

----------


## joteo

I like it. Do you use CO2 to get such lush growth?
And is that light stand custom made?

joanne

----------


## spdskr

Very nice tank. Do you have killies in it? Also, what type of lights are you using?

Duane

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi, thank you for the comments. The following are the specifications of the tank.

Tank Size- 5'*2*21'' , Pressurised CO2 running at about 2 bubbles per second, Lights- two 150 watt metal Halides 8000k, Yes the stand is custom made out of Teak Wood, The Echinodorous Red Diamond and the Echinodorous Oriental are flowering very regularly my parents tell me. 

Duane i do not have any killies in the tank. We dont really get a lot of killies back home and the ones we get grow quite big and are capable of attacking smaller fish. The tank has Harlequin Rasboras, Zebra Angels, Badis Badis Bengalensis and a single Siamese Algae Eater, with a few mollies to take care of any little bits of hair algae if it ever comes in the tank.

Thank You
Nikhil

----------


## FC

Nikhil,

That is a lush planted tank! I cannot see where the lamp's stand end. Is the stand supported by the tank's crown or it actually stand on the floor?

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi Freddy, well the stand is supported by the crown of the tank. It looks very bulky, but is surprisingly very light in weight. I have somehow seen the tank do better with the 8000k lamps than with the 5500k lamps that we were using earlier in Bangalore. The green plants specially do well, but the reds of all the plants also do come out. I have hygrophyla Compacta in the tank, now i can see the plants give out some nice pinkish leaves. It has taken a couple of months for the plants to show the colour difference but it is all coming out. I am sorry that i cant provide any new pictures as of now as i am studying in Scotland and the tank is back home in India. So as and when i do get any pictures i will keep you people updated. 

Thank You

Nikhil

----------


## zmzfam

Hi Nikhil,

when you say the light fittings are light, just how light is it? Is the ballast outside of the fitting?

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi Zulkifli, yes the ballast is at the bottom of the tank as the MH ballast is very heavy and gets really hot during use so is best kept at the bottom of the tank where it is hidden. I dont know the exact weight but i can say that it is really light.

Nikhil

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hello everyone, just showing you an update of my tank back home in India. The tank was stripped and planted again and has since been growing this way. Well i had got Spiky moss from KL and i must say that it has been distributed to a lot of people in my hometown and hence thanks to KL we have Spiky moss in Bangalore. The links are below

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

Thank You
Nikhil Sood

----------


## timebomb

What with the high level of interest over where you are, Nikhil, I'm sure the Spiky Moss will eventually find its way to Bangalore, with or without my help. 
But it's good to know the moss has reached many hobbyists. 

Nice tank  :Smile: 

Loh K L

----------

